# Bloodworm Prices?



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone have a guesstimate on the price of bloodworms in the MD, DC & VA area?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Arm, Leg, 1st born 

Pick one


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn... come here Jr.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I just called Bucks in Berlin, MD cuz I had to anyways....

The said 9 bones a dozen


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats the cheapest i've heard-marty's in edgewater;11.50,heard 12 at stranglers


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> Thats the cheapest i've heard-marty's in edgewater;11.50,heard 12 at stranglers


I was kinda surprised to considering who I called and they have the market cornered in their little part of the world


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you guys tried the fishbite bloodworm??....Going up to cape may in june thinking of buying some and giving it a try...just finding them, somtimes is impossible, and then the price is crazy....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

BPReeds said:


> Have you guys tried the fishbite bloodworm??....Going up to cape may in june thinking of buying some and giving it a try...just finding them, somtimes is impossible, and then the price is crazy....


the FBs,or what some call "fake bait"are a good product but they only start to activate at around 60* water temp.they make a type that is supposed to be for cooler water but i've never had success with it.nice thing about the FB is skates and rays seem to leave it alone


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

BPReeds said:


> Have you guys tried the fishbite bloodworm??....Going up to cape may in june thinking of buying some and giving it a try...just finding them, somtimes is impossible, and then the price is crazy....


I think they suck.... jmho


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Anglers 9.50 and not that bad bought 2 doz. today for the weekend. 
i use the cold water fishbites to back up real bws to keep the sent going after the worms washout


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

$9.50 & up.... well it is what it is.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wally world, $8.36 per dozen.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

rainman211 said:


> $9.50 & up.... well it is what it is.


And make sure you're getting a dozen. I know some places I went last year were selling only 10 for those prices.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

ok, I was wondering about that, they seem to work down here in this warm water...I never used fake bait before moving to florida...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

BPReeds said:


> Have you guys tried the fishbite bloodworm??....Going up to cape may in june thinking of buying some and giving it a try...just finding them, somtimes is impossible, and then the price is crazy....


have caught a truck load of spots on them in the Chesapeake...


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have caught plenty of spots with the fish bites. Seem to have worked as well as the real thing for me. I have only used the fake blood worms. I haven't tried any of the others.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

where can i dig up my own bloodworms?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

viper2788 said:


> where can i dig up my own bloodworms?



maine


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

They were 7.50 a dozen the last time I bought them in Long Island about 18 years ago, so if you can get them in the $10 range now it's realy not that crazy.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

$9.99 Tackle Box


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

9 bucks a dozen Frisco Rod and Gun


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

I know you didn't ask about NC, but I had to share this. I carried these on the emergency ferry from Stumpy Point to Rodanthe last November to fish the CHAC invitational tournament. Currituck Sports on 158 in Barco is the place to go. They distribute to the tackle shops in the OBX area. The best prices. I think these were the jumbos and were 7.99 for ten. Some look like snakes they were so long.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

tomsurles said:


> 9 bucks a dozen Frisco Rod and Gun


That's is 10 not a dozen anymore


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

$9.45 a dozen here, and that is for 12..


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Have not bought blood worms in 20+ years. I use night crawlers and earth worms. They seem to work just as good. I have had several times on Kure Beach pier where I was catching more on night crawlers than the ones using blood worms and fresh shrimp/


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

nice looking worms.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

I go to Point lookout, there used to be a old old shop. But i think its run down now. It used to be like 8/9 bucks for a dozen. Now i just go to the tackle shop on the way, its like 12 a dozen. 7 elevens sell it for like 14/15

expect 12 bucks doe. 

fishing sure is expensive... better catch your moneys worth. I think croaker at the market is like 2.99 per lb.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

We used 6 month old brined blood worms and filled the cooler Sunday. I will never give worms away again! Of course the River Rig helped catch some of the biggest northern mullet I've ever seen


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

bronzbck1 said:


> We used 6 month old brined blood worms and filled the cooler Sunday. I will never give worms away again! Of course the River Rig helped catch some of the biggest northern mullet I've ever seen


Would you mind explaining how you brine bloodworms. I too give away any leftovers if I don't plan on fishing anytime soon. At the price of bloodworms now, it would be nice to save some for anther day.


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

People should come to Maine and experience worming first hand.I think it would give people a great idea of what it takes to locate and harvest these worms. It's not your every day 9-5job


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

Sheepscot River Bait says wash worms of all slime and refrigerate at 42-45degrees(in your fridge).Clean with clean salt-water. Put worms in some kind of tray and discard any cut worms as they will kill the others. Hope this is helpful !The worms should keep for 2weeks


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Have not bought blood worms for 30+ years. I stop on my way to beach and get night crawlers &/or red wigglers. I swear they are just as good if not better than blood worms. I also use fish bites when water is above 60*.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

BPReeds said:


> Have you guys tried the fishbite bloodworm??....Going up to cape may in june thinking of buying some and giving it a try...just finding them, somtimes is impossible, and then the price is crazy....


They work really well once the water warms enough for them. I've caught lots of spot, croaker, whiting, and even a couple puppy drum on them. The best part about them is you just toss em in your box, no need to keep them cool or anything, they don't spoil. I've still got some left over from last summer. The shrimp ones work pretty well too.


----------

